# step by step guide



## stevebuk (1 Feb 2014)

hi
if there is enough interest i would be prepared to put together a 'How i do it' guide if it will help the newbies that are joining, it will entail going through making the pattern to the finished cutting..
Please leave your comments in this thread please..


----------



## Geoffrey (1 Feb 2014)

stevebuk":11rcsyj7 said:


> hi
> if there is enough interest i would be prepared to put together a 'How i do it' guide if it will help the newbies that are joining, it will entail going through making the pattern to the finished cutting..
> Please leave your comments in this thread please..


An Excellent idea Steve if you have the time and it might be made Sticky. :idea:


----------



## scrimper (1 Feb 2014)

Excellent idea.


----------



## Waka (1 Feb 2014)

I need all the help I can get, so please go for it Steve.


----------



## mjw (1 Feb 2014)

Great idea ,gets my vote


----------



## mac1012 (1 Feb 2014)

+ 1 yes please ! if you want to stop a grown man crying and putting a sledge hammer through his laptop then do it ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bryan Bennett (1 Feb 2014)

You have my vote Steve.It is something that would have helped me all those years ago.

Bryan


----------



## Jmac80 (1 Feb 2014)

I would love to see this, nice one Steve


----------



## Chippygeoff (1 Feb 2014)

We get a regulat flow of newbies and they tend to ask the same questions, which in understandable so I think you have hit on a winner there Steve. If you need any extra imput don't hesitate to ask. Its a brilliant idea.


----------



## CHJ (1 Feb 2014)

Sticky Glue awaits for the thread or better still as a collection of links to similar WIP if members can contribute a useful resource.


----------



## journeyman (1 Feb 2014)

Very nice gesture Steve. I would have loved something like that when I started out. I hope we can all contribute a little something too.
Mick


----------



## Baldhead (1 Feb 2014)

Yes please Steve, I've got the saw but I'm rubbish at scrolling so all help is much appreciated.

Baldhead


----------



## stevebuk (1 Feb 2014)

Wow, I didn't expect so many people saying yes, ok I will sort out a few bit first then open 2 new threads, one for the tutorial only and the other for any questions you have regarding it..
Thanks to Chas for making it a sticky..


----------



## Alexam (1 Feb 2014)

What a great idea Steve. As someone just starting out with his first bandsaw, learning about how it all ticks and wanting to learn about making bandsaw boxes and making joints in wood, this is right up my street.

I would like to know about the best woods to use, combining woods and making shapes, how to cut and what to watch out for, like the odd finger rolling off the table, I am eagerly awaiting more information.

Alex


----------



## toesy (1 Feb 2014)

+1 Great Idea Steve


----------



## jasdon79 (1 Feb 2014)

super idea. wish there was something when i started


----------



## Jmac80 (1 Feb 2014)

Just having a think there......

As a newbie to scroll saws (it's still to arrive) I think I would personally benefit from a description on blades.
Stuff like the different sizes and what they maybe used for and blade types, spiral, reverse, skip tooth etc maybe speeds also... I know not everyone has variable speed saws but quite a few are 2 speed.

I realise you may not be putting that in the guide, just thinking out loud really


----------



## Alexam (2 Feb 2014)

Jmac80":202gi5qv said:


> Just having a think there......
> 
> As a newbie to scroll saws (it's still to arrive) I think I would personally benefit from a description on blades.
> Stuff like the different sizes and what they maybe used for and blade types, spiral, reverse, skip tooth etc maybe speeds also... I know not everyone has variable speed saws but quite a few are 2 speed.
> ...




HI James,

I'm also a newbie to scroll sawing, but have found a lot of videos on blades and what to use for what woods and thicknesses as a result of which I have just ordered some 'Flying Dutchman' b;lades from the USA. These are supposed to be the best around. If you 'Google' scroll saw blades video, you should get to see lots.

I am looking forward to Steve's lessons.

Alex


----------



## stevebuk (2 Feb 2014)

Alexam":1c0j4kny said:


> I am looking forward to Steve's lessons.
> 
> Alex




And thereby hangs a tale, having looked at Martins thread which leads you to several video's of 'how to' make patterns using assorted software i am now not sure what is it you want as i don't use those type of patterns so therefore don't make them, all i was going to do was show how i make my name plaques with trimmings so you could quite easily make something to get you started, did you still want me to do that...?? :?:


----------



## martinka (2 Feb 2014)

It wasn't my intention to put you off, Steve. A tutorial for plaques will be just what some new scrollers need. Even with the videos, making portrait patterns is advanced, in my opinion.


----------



## stevebuk (2 Feb 2014)

martinka":28rl9mgy said:


> It wasn't my intention to put you off, Steve. A tutorial for plaques will be just what some new scrollers need. Even with the videos, making portrait patterns is advanced, in my opinion.



You haven't put me off Martin just made me realize i hadn't stated what i was intending to do properly, so if i have mis lead anyone i am sorry..


----------



## Homerjh (2 Feb 2014)

Yes,a anything for us noobs!


----------



## powertools (2 Feb 2014)

Steve.
You made it quite clear what you intended to do and were given a lot of encouragement to do it why not just get on with it.


----------



## nadnerb (3 Feb 2014)

Great Idea Steve, if I can be of help just ask


----------



## Alexam (3 Feb 2014)

Any help for those starting off is a help, so instructions on plaques will be good and maybe we can get you to do more after that?

Alex


----------



## martinka (4 Feb 2014)

I can imagine Steve is biting his tongue. Having a full time job and scrolling in what spare time he has left won't leave a lot of time for writing tutorials. Let's face it, it's all already out there anyway, it's just a matter of searching for it. A couple of hours reading the dedicated scroll saw forums will give anyone more info than they will ever need, or at least links to that info.


----------



## Jmac80 (4 Feb 2014)

martinka":2wowalxv said:


> I can imagine Steve is biting his tongue. Having a full time job and scrolling in what spare time he has left won't leave a lot of time for writing tutorials. Let's face it, it's all already out there anyway, it's just a matter of searching for it. A couple of hours reading the dedicated scroll saw forums will give anyone more info than they will ever need, or at least links to that info.


Good point.... YouTube is great also.


----------



## stevebuk (4 Feb 2014)

martinka":1zb5hx8w said:


> I can imagine Steve is biting his tongue. Having a full time job and scrolling in what spare time he has left won't leave a lot of time for writing tutorials. Let's face it, it's all already out there anyway, it's just a matter of searching for it. A couple of hours reading the dedicated scroll saw forums will give anyone more info than they will ever need, or at least links to that info.



It's always the same with me Martin, I say these things when I am at a loose end and want to help but like now just got a lot of orders come in to slow me down, oh well, I'll sort it out..


----------



## martinka (4 Feb 2014)

Been there, done that, Steve. I'm like a private in the army these days - never volunteer for anything.


----------



## Mike M (5 Feb 2014)

Hi Steve,
You are free to use anything you see on my site. Like on Selecting a Blade and Q & A, you might find some what you like
to use.
FD Mike


----------

